# Donor egg through NHS



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi - can you get NHS funding for egg donation ? Or is the only way to do it privately and self funded?


----------



## jcaow (Dec 2, 2012)

I had one round of DE IVF funded by the NHS after my results showed very low amh and I had a round of self-funded OE IVF which produced no eggs in any of the follicles (I did also have an OE round in which I had 3 eggs but didn't get pregnant).  I was in outer London and I could choose one of three private London clinics which they referred me to as the NHS hospital didn't do DE IVF themselves.  I worked out that the DE IVF round would've cost about £7000 if we had paid for it ourselves (in early 2014).  We advertised for an altruistic donor but didn't find a suitable donor so joined the clinic's egg share programme as we needed to complete within the financial year to get the funding and were running out of time.  Sadly it wasn't successful but it coincided with some unexpected family stress for me which really didn't help!  

Hope that helps - and good luck!


----------



## jcaow (Dec 2, 2012)

I imagine that availability varies according to your local CCG (Clinical Commissioning Group which decides how to prioritise local NHS spending) policy


----------



## Weeza (May 27, 2015)

We got our treatment paid for by Salford Authority - we're 14 wks preg with donor eggs. We were eligible for 2 rounds of IVF with the NHS but because we needed donor eggs they transfered the funding to our private clinic.


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Excellent news Weeza congratulations!

I've just started my second round with my own eggs but we will be doing donor eggs after that.  I'm definitely going to ask the NHS if they are willing to fund it.


----------

